# Herters decoys



## BigDaddy

What do people think about Herters duck decoys? My dad had some when I was a kid, and remember how fellow hunters used to comment at how great they were. I know that they still have a good reputation, but I have also heard that their quality has gone down in recent years.

Are they worth the money?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've heard that the paint has gotten terrible. From what I've been told, it wouldn't be a bad idea to buy the touch up paint along with the decoys nowadays.


----------



## Matt Jones

First off you mean Cabela's decoys since they bought them out!--LOL

I purchased a dozen 72 magnum mallards a few years back and was not impressed. I paid around $115 for a dozen and they are definitely not worth that. Those are the standard foam dekes and they don't hold up very well if you carry them around in a decoy bag. The styrofoam gets dented and the white underneath shows through. Plus I didn't really care for the paint scheme...the breasts on the drakes are red!?! If your willing to pay over $200 for a dozen you can get the burlap ones and they will last you a lifetime. They still have their downsides...one, price!; two they don't look that great and three; they weigh a ton compared to plastics! If you plan on pothole hunting with them you need to understand just how heavy a bag full of burlaps weighs...not something I'd want to lug a long ways through a slough to set up. Just my $.02 :smile:


----------



## Doug Panchot

A buddy had purchased some about 10 years ago and have nothing but good luck with them. I think he has only painted them once. They rode the water great.

Now I have heard that there quality has gone downhill. The paint holds as good as carrylites. I'd go with G&H if I was going to purchase new duck dekes.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have had a dozen G&H mag mallard decoys five years now and the paint hasn't chipped one little bit.They have swivel heads on them the work great.I highly recommend G&H decoys.I did happen to buy some flambaeu field mallard decoys and they chipped the first day out.Needless to say they went straight back to the store.


----------



## Fetch

The old guy from Minn. that has taught me duck hunting from a boat. Uses 13 Herters foam decoys - very old & never been painted - barely look like mallards anymore - But they work. He also throws out 3 pintail to one side.

Their new Millenium Decoys look great in the catolog.

I really wonder how much all the details make a difference ??? But I have to admidt I do everything possible (EVERYTHING) to give me any advantage I can get.

I have never hunted over a boughten robo duck. I have expirimented & made a couple -one battery & one wind. I also have a deceptor that the wind flaps it's wings. Can't say they have really Helped ??? But I don't think they hurt either. - I once made a floating decoy, that had spinning wings (used real duck wings) Used a old remote control race car motor my son had, in a Radio Shack car. It worked great. Never got to try it over water. The 1st time I was going to use it - we were going SOB hunting. I carefully put the decoy in my back seat after staying up late the night before. To fine tune it. I went to the motel in DL to get my friends & when I came out my Lab Shadow had chewed the wings off. :roll: I never really got a chance to try it on water. It's in a box in my shed.

I also have a (duk butt) decoy with a bilge pump attached - now these things can really make a difference in calm places - (ripples)

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-28 17:19 ]

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-29 19:24 ]


----------



## LISELLACALLS

If you are looking for a long lasting durable decoy, especially for diver ducks (which of course come in close to the decoys) Herters foam ones are great. I personally like buying Greenhead Gear because of price and appearance for puddle ducks. But you cant beat a foam decoy for durability and taking a shot. They wont sink if you do shoot them. 
I have diver herters and I do like them. And you cant get hens in alot of species with some of the plastic ones.


----------

